# Systemanforderung für Photoshop CS2



## Ludger (21. November 2005)

Hallo Forumler,

wir haben die Trialversion von CS2 installiert um auszuprobieren, inwieweit CS2 unsere Wünsche erfüllt. Dies ist sehr positiv ausgefallen. Nur was wir gemerkt haben, ist die Auslastung des PC`s wenn man die Bridge offen hat und dann mit CS2 arbeiten will.
Welche Voraussetzung sollte der PC erfüllen, damit ein zügiges Arbeiten möglich ist?
Prozessorleistung, Speicher, Grafikkarte.
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr da?

Danke schonmal.
Ludger


----------



## da_Dj (21. November 2005)

Laut Adobe liegen die schon bei 320 MB RAM (384 empfohlen) und 'nem P III, allerdings wird jeder der schonmal was im Imaging Bereich gemacht hat feststellen, dass das utopisch ist, damit zu arbeiten. Hab "leider" nur CS 1 (von da auf CS 2 zu updaten wäre mir zu teuer, aber das nur am Rande) auf nem 3000+ AMD (getaktet auf 'nen 2200+) mit 512 MB RAM. Selbst CS 1 ist bei größeren Aufgaben schnell mal am rumhaken weswegen ich grob sagen würde ...

Mindestens 2 Ghz+ denke ich reichen für normalen Workflow
Unter 1 GB RAM ist das Arbeiten ne Qual (das wird in CS 2 wohl noch schlimmer sein  )
Die Grafikkarte sollte für die normale Arbeit relativ egal sein, evtl. gibts Probleme wenn du in den Printbereich willst von wegen dem Kalibrieren von Graka und Monitor, hab im Moment ne Geforce 3 drin, hatte FX 5200 und ATI 9600, gab mit keiner Probleme, da die Berechnung anders als in hardwarehungrigen Games eh fast allein von der CPU gemacht wird.

Zussamengefasst heisst das ... CPU + Speicher sind wohl das wichtigste (würde dem RAM sogar etwas mehr Bedeutung zu kommen lassen) ebenfalls vorteilhaft wäre sicherlich eine schnelle Festplatte (oder mehrere, am besten S-ATA/Raid-Verband) um temporäre Dateien auf mehrere Platten zu legen.

Hoffe das reicht an Infos, wie gesagt hab nur CS 1 und weiss net genau wie das in 2 ausschaut.


----------



## Ludger (25. November 2005)

Hallo da_Dj,

habe mir einen neues Motheboard mit odentlich Speicher gegönnt. Nachdem alles installiert war, hat CS2 (Testversion) geschrieben: Ihre 30tägige Testversion ist abgelaufen, dabei habe ich die Festplatte neu partitioniert und formatiert. Bin nun frustiert, da ich noch 15 Tage Testzeitraum hatte und ich es natürlich mit einem schnelleren Rechner nochmals testen wollte bevor ich den Geldsack öffne.
Trotzdem Danke für Deine Antwort.

Gruß
Ludger


----------



## oscarr (26. November 2005)

Ich würde mich nach einer 7er Version bei Ebay oderso umsehen und den gesparten Geldbetrag in einen Haufen extra RAM stecken. 

Wenn Du auch mal größere SAchen in Angriff nehmen willst (Mattepainting, arbeiten mit Wacom in 300ppi ..) dann wirst Du mit mehr RAM definitiv mehr Freude haben als mit den paar zusätzlichen Features die PS9 im Gegensatz zu PS7 hat.


----------



## SnowdogI (26. November 2005)

hm is cs so anspruchsvoll?
ich hab grad ma 256 mb-ram und nen xp 1600+...
und photoshop 7.
läuft alles ohne probleme...
najut mein rechner is wohl einfach zu cool zum "schlecht laufen" ^^


----------



## da_Dj (26. November 2005)

CS2 ist nunmal zwei Generationen weiter als PS 7  Das hatte ich als Trial auf 'nem 600'er mit 384 RAM und es lief halbwegs vernünftig  Wo hingegen ja schon CS ordentlich reinhaut. Und CS2 wird wohl eher noch hungriger sein als der Vorgänger. Aber wie gesagt, hatte CS2 nie drauf und werd erst auf neuen Rechner und nächste PS Generation warten, der Sprung von 1 auf 2 scheint mir zu teuer als ob der unbedingt sein müsste.


----------



## oscarr (27. November 2005)

da_Dj hat gesagt.:
			
		

> CS2 ist nunmal zwei Generationen weiter als PS 7 .



Ob "Generationen" hier das richtig Wort ist? Man sollte sich einfach über die Features, Vor- und Nachteile der beiden (PS7S9) Versionen informieren und dann entscheiden ob einem die paar hundert Euro Mehrkosten für eine aktuelle Versionsnummer Wert sind.


----------



## da_Dj (27. November 2005)

Denk mal Generationen in dem Bereich kann man schon sagen  Ich denke ob nun der 7'er reicht oder es unbedingt schon die 2'er CS sein muss kommt natürlich auf persönliche Vorlieben und auf einige neue Features an. Wie gesagt von der 1'er werde ich z.B. bis zur nächsten (3'er) wegen paar tollen Spielereien und wirklich rudimentären Änderungen sicher auch nicht updaten. Aber 7 / CS 2 sind dann schon ein Unterschied wo man sich überlegen könnte gleich auf die neuere zu gehen (wobei es wie gesagt nicht unbedingt sein muss, und die CS 1 auch ein mehr als gutes Mittelding wäre).


----------

